# Leaning Tree GF. Doodle Dandi



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Dandi is getting big.  She is filling out nicely and is starting to really look mature. She'll be 10 months in a couple weeks! I can't wait to get her back in the show ring next spring. She finished out this year with 77 points, so we had a blast showing her! 

She is SOO sweet and a breeze to handle... I just love her to pieces! 

Had to share these pictures from today.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Dandi (left), her sister Dearee Me and her full older sister Deeno's Pride competing in Get of Sire and Produce of Dam...  They won both. The 2nd pic is Deeno's Pride and a daughter out of Mr. Rich as the yearling champions. 

I just got these pics from a friend.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So will you breed her this fall or wait until you are done showing her?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I am glad you asked that Karen because I was about to ask the same thing.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's so pretty!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We are going to breed her early next year hopefully.  We are actually hoping to AI her, so we'll see how that goes!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I bet she's gunna have super cute kids!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I honestly cannot _wait _to see her kids!! Wow! I am sure they will be stunning


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh she is stunning & your pics do her justice.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Lovely!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She's a looker thats for sure! (If I was going to breed her later, I'd breed her to kid on a holiday, I had an Alpine kid on Halloween once  )


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you!  

I am so excited about breeding her. We have several straws from the same buck just in case, so I'm sure hoping she'll take. I think we are going to have our friend who is going to AI her take a look at her soon to see how she looks. I'm hoping the Ruger line will cross well with her!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Oh my gosh she is stunning & your pics do her justice.


Thanks Nancy.  She's a fun goat to get pictures!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Now lets hope she has a doeling!  Would you retain a doeling, too? I sure would!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You bet! ^ Here's hoping she has two!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> You bet! ^ Here's hoping she has two!!


She'll have two bucklings now :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Victoria ( hope thats your name!), I keep trying to look at your site, but I keep getting a "Error site not published" "site does not exist" or "page not found" message, happens why I google it then click on your site too.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm getting it too.... Editing your sight by any chance?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hmmm... I was editing a couple times today but not recently...? Let me go re-publish it and see if that helps. And yes, Victoria is my name!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm getting the "404 not found" thing too.... Thanks for letting me know about it! I'll see if I can get it fixed.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How about now?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Nope, still the same message, let me try on my kindle or phone....

Edit: Ok, so it works on my phone and my kindle, so it must just be my computer? Not sure, but it must not be your site if it works on everything else!  I love the kid in the chair! So cute

Edit again: Ok it's working on my computer now, lol


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Not working on my end


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How about now? I talked with a Weebly chat guy and he said the site came up fine for him... and it is working again for me too.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ugh...your goats are too pretty!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Website is working for me right now.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay cool, thanks^.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

All is good, works great now!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Perfect, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Working on my end, too! I was editing my website last night, and I hate how they changed how everything works! I can't get my pictures in. Grr.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I know I don't like it at all either... I had just figured out the old setup!! I can still get pictures on though. And it's kind of cool how you can put an album and slideshow on too now.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Just found this GJT1 A1 Chicken on a Chain son. He is a yearling and won 48 points at his first show! Chicken is the buck we are going to AI Dandi to, so I was excited to come across this cool buck.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Just found this GJT1 A1 Chicken on a Chain son. He is a yearling and won 48 points at his first show! Chicken is the buck we are going to AI Dandi to, so I was excited to come across this cool buck.


Ooh he's nice hlala:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I love his head.  Dandi has the same markings come to think of it!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

He's massive and wrinkly. Haha.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice buck!  

You know, I'm gonna have to ask my friend about her boer doe "chick ona chain" and see if she's out of Chicken!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't remember seeing a goat named that on his progeny list, but maybe I missed it!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he is a BIG BOY! can't wait to see the babies!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm sure hoping for a paint doe.  I will be happy with any kids at all though! AI is never a sure thing, so we will be holding our breath for a while!


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

had someone bring up chicken the other day...said to make sure the does have good rear wheels on them because he tends to put flex in the pasterns.

just something to look out for! otherwise they loved the muscle he puts on.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hadn't heard that... thanks for the heads up! ^


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

How much did you pay to have her bred to chicken on a chain?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's not bred to him yet... we bought semen from him and will have her AI-d next year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, so I looked, and my friends doe is not out of Chicken, or even related to him, which in my opinion makes her name incredibly misleading! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Stunning , simply stunning


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Laura.  

That's funny Lacie. I looked up that doe and saw she wasn't related earlier. Wonder why it's named that then?


----------

